# Escambia Sunday 2/20



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Put in a Mystic Springs for a bout and 1 hour and a half, just to enjoy the weather. Fished in the middle of the day, usually the worst time of the day. lolz
Anyway caught about 5 with only a few being keepers, (I don't know what the deal was). Caught a few in the river, and a couple in the lake on the left right above mystic springs. The bigger fish came out of the lake.
I was fishing a spinnerbait, and a Sweet Beaver(Generally a kicker fish bait) :001_huh: Anyway here's the video, I love taking the hat off for a few minutes and catching one . Watch in HD





Also any ideas for next video's song? Rush only...


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool video, typical bass for Escambia. Try some Tesla," only what you give" for your next vid.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

surfstryker said:


> Cool video, typical bass for Escambia. Try some Tesla," only what you give" for your next vid.


I love Tesla :thumbup:
My dad actually knew them personally, because they played alot on Guam when he was growing up. But I'm actually trying to get a little Trademark going with only Rush Songs, hahaha .


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice video.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, let me know on here for any Rush songs to use in my next video. I'll probably make a vid every fishing trip if I catch a few...
I'll have to work on that. lmao


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nice video. The rig u are using looks kinda like a punching setup. what type of hook are u using there?


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Bbagwell said:


> nice video. The rig u are using looks kinda like a punching setup. what type of hook are u using there?


Yeah, it's pretty much the same thing...
The hook is an H2O Academy Straight Shank Worm Hook, with a barb made of heat shrink tube, only took about 5 minutes to make of em....
This was the first time I've ever used straight shank hooks, so far, so good.
And the barb worked great, without it I couldn't keep the sweet beavers still on the hook, they would slide down constantly.
I really want to get into punching this year.


----------

